# Before the Bride - by Wind (~BBW, Eating, Revenge, ~SWG)



## Britt Reid (Jul 7, 2011)

_~BBW, Eating, Revenge, ~SWG_  an innocent chamber maid is made to grow by a discontented wife

*Before the Bride
by Wind
[reposted from Curvage with author's consent]​*
[*Authors note:* The following is a sort of modernized expansion of a portion of the novel, The Princess Bride. The entire idea came from the first page of Chapter One.]

Annette was the most beautiful girl in the world, but of course you would not expect it. From day to night, and night to day, she was a maid to a wealthy man and woman. The young girl worked an honest living, getting dirty, and toiling hard.

But for the most part, Annette was content with her life in the manor. There was a roof over her head, and three meals a day. It was more than she could ask for, and for that she was content.

Yet despite the girls humble yearnings and honest labor, it did not change the fact that underneath the sweat and grime of the day, there was a stunning flower. Trim waist, hourglass figure, the face of an angel. Her features added together to compose perfection.

And of course, it did not escape the notice of the Master of the house that there was a vision of splendor polishing and dusting doodads in his office. Though a flash of tight panties from an upturned skirt helped to convey the message.

However, the mans notice did not escape the notice of his wife either. While not very beautiful, the Lady more than made up for the deficit with her mind and jealousy. Her husbands attentions needed to be hers and hers alone, and no common help would steal him away from her.

Through all of this, Annette was oblivious. She was after all content with her life and went upon her daily business.

As the days went on, the Master became more entranced with Annette. Steadily, he would find more and more reasons for her to do all of her work in his presence. Strategically placed knick knacks would force the maid to bend over repeatedly throughout the day. The man simply could not get enough of the girls shapely behind.

At the same time the Lady became more obsessed with the maid. Her husbands concentration on the wench would not leave her mind, and steadily, she searched out for some way to remove this obstacle. However, as much as she hated to admit it, Annette was a good worker with a pleasant demeanor. The Lady could find no fault.

Days turned to weeks, and weeks turned to months. As Christmas came, the woman of the manor began to lose hope. She had made no progress, and as evidenced by the large basket of chocolates for the maid given by the manors Lord, she was, in fact, losing ground.

But to the Ladys great delight, Boxing Day brought a revelation. A brown smudge on Annettes outfit was all of the evidence needed, before the woman bolted off to the maids quarters in search of the remnants of the Christmas gift.

Of course, everyone has their own little guilty pleasures, and Annette was not to be excluded. She loved chocolate. Candies, cakes, glazes, glorious chocolate. The girls sweet tooth knew no bounds, and it was a wonder that her gift had lasted to the next day.

Armed with this knowledge, the Lady decided to capitalize. Poor Annette had no idea what was coming when she began to find her favorite, succulent desserts scattered around the manor. Bon bons, mints, nougats, galore, no stone was left unturned.

The maid simply could not help herself. Her job was to clean up messes, and stray candies fell under that designations, and if a few went messing on the trip to the rubbish bins, no one would know the difference.

All too soon, the Lady gleefully watched the days melt by. Daily catalogues of the rubbish showed a steady decrease in the dark confection with a concurrent increase in smeared wrappers. In next to no time the tossed away chocolate shrank to nothing.

Annette never had a chance. She couldnt bring herself but to eat the sweet treats. It would be such a waste. Yet the calorie-laden bits could not come without some sort of price. A few chocolates on occasion can do no harm, but as that number increased, so did the changes to the beautiful girl.

To the Masters dismay, the object of his affections had begun to change as the days went by. At first, the pronounced jiggle of her butt and inches to her bust had been more than welcome. But the additions would not halt.

The rump that the man had adored so greatly, inch by inch, gained and gained. Her wonderfully perky breasts ballooned and lost their battle with gravity. Annettes thighs plumped and thickened, the crevice between them sealed into nothingness. The flat tummy that was normally hidden from view had become swollen and bloated over her waistband. Thick rolls of pudge formed on either side, and ever so surely began to droop lower and lower. Even her angelic face would not be spared, Annettes cheeks rounded out, and slowly, but surely, her neck had vanished into the folds.

The Lady could not have been more overjoyed by the turn of events. Within the span of a season, the maid had gone from delicate to whopping, and the Master could not help but look disappointed by the turn of events. Yet, it would not stop there. The Lady could not chance anything. Soon a chocolate fountain was installed in the foyer. The days when Annette could have been mistaken as simply chubby or even fat would be gone forever. 

However, everything turned out well for the end. Annette, if possible, grew more cheerful with her growing size. She never slimmed down or made any effort to resist. She was, after all, content with her life. While many would scoff, she was still the most beautiful girl in the world, and eventually, she found love with the manors Chef. Together, they both ate a lot until old age claimed them. They could not have been happier with their long fulfilling lives.

And of the Lady and the Master. The Lady was never able to reclaim her husbands attentions. His eyes continued to wander and never stopped. The Lady remained discontent for the rest of her days.


----------

